# SULAIMANI | Mixed - Use Towers | U/C



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

SULAIMANI , IRAQ

Cost: $1 billion
Location: Old cement factory 
Start date: 7/11/2013
Company: SPD
Contains two 5 star hotels, 3 star hotels, business towers, residential towers, restaurants and sports centers...

It was published on Sulaimani investment board, and was attended by KRG deputy PM Imad Ahmed.




























































​


----------

